

A pretty good day for Marissa Mayer: why Yahoo could still win - benwerd
http://benwerd.com/blog/2012/07/16/a-pretty-good-day-for-marissa-mayer-why-yahoo-could-still-win/

======
Retric
There is something amusing about a young company making over 1 BILLION dollars
a year in PROFIT being seen as such a failure.

